# Please do not throw your toilet out the window...



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,532241,00.html



> *Please, sir, do not throw your toilet out the window, no matter what the stranger on the phone is telling you.*
> If the phone in your hotel room rings unexpectedly at 2 in the morning, you might soon become the next victim of a network of scammers who are causing tens of thousands of dollars in damage at accommodations around the country.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2009)

people always semm to amaze me.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2009)

I see why they think they're being funny...but someone could get hurt, and it's expensive. Let's hope they're caught.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 13, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I see why they think they're being funny...but someone could get hurt, and it's expensive. Let's hope they're caught.


Charge them with taking advantage of the monumentally stupid?


----------



## Carol (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey!!  There are PERFECTLY good reasons to throw a toilet out the window.  Such as when you have Russian mobsters handcuff you to it and you have to toss it out the window of your South Boston apartment to keep them from killing your brother   

[yt]RsJxaahWm5U[/yt]


----------

